# 1993 Nissan 240sx SE convertible engine swap



## riggormotor2222 (Jan 20, 2006)

I own a 1993 Nissan 240sx SE convertible with a KA24DE engine and i was just woundering if it would be possible to fit a Nissan VG30 engine in it and how hard hard it would be to do it and what all would i have to do to get it in. Thanx.


----------



## xs04298 (Oct 28, 2005)

Its certainly not easy, leme search here and nico im sure someone has done a walkthrough on the VG30 conversion. Its not the most popular of the swaps as its really not the most bang for the buck.


----------



## riggormotor2222 (Jan 20, 2006)

*hey*



xs04298 said:


> Its certainly not easy, leme search here and nico im sure someone has done a walkthrough on the VG30 conversion. Its not the most popular of the swaps as its really not the most bang for the buck.



what would be some good performance mods that would add more HP for a KA24DE engine


----------

